# Haslar Hospital



## Zedstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well i finally got to do this one, been on the list for ages but being so far from my house wasn't somewhere i could keep try..... and after on failed attempt this time it had to be done...

Set off into the night with all fingers crossed, after searching for what seemed like ages and knowing the secca were on their patrol we suddenly found the access and we were in..... so we went and hid and chilled out and waited for daylight....

Spent about 5/6hrs in there and then it was time to leave. whilst leaving secca saw us and it was a sprint finish to end the day but all ended well 

So here is some of my shots from that day.........


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 14, 2015)

Good stuff chap!  heard many of people had done the quick sprint


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 14, 2015)

That was a great day mate..that final chase was funny..great shots..love that last one.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 14, 2015)

what a crackin set of photos! infact the last stair shot is the best ive seen come out of there...we were actually lucky and it was quiet when we went but that was a long time ago and ive heard they do give you a run for your money now adays so good one on avading capture!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great stuff, those last 3 are stunning.


----------



## Zedstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ninja Kitten said:


> what a crackin set of photos! infact the last stair shot is the best ive seen come out of there...we were actually lucky and it was quiet when we went but that was a long time ago and ive heard they do give you a run for your money now adays so good one on avading capture!



Thanks alot i'm loving your work too , i have to say that the last shot does make me smile.....


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2015)

Awesome staircase and corridor shots.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 14, 2015)

Great work


----------



## Conrad (Jan 14, 2015)

I always like seeing photos from this place, these are no exception nicely done, I really must commit some time to do it before its to late.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2015)

All worth it, amazing photos! Love that corridor shot! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

That staircase!!....amazing workmanship...from the builders and yourself Zed! Nice work mate


----------



## cuboard (Jan 15, 2015)

The picture with the chair through the curtains is brilliant, awesome work here!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantastic shots and I love the muted tones.


----------



## Zedstar (Jan 15, 2015)

Cheers for the great comments everyone.... really liked it in here....


----------



## Andi_1974 (Jan 16, 2015)

I do admire these hospital shots amazing


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 19, 2015)

Crackin shots! I too love that staircase. Well done


----------



## skankypants (Jan 19, 2015)

Super report,,,.thanks for posting


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shots, tastefully done


----------

